# H: IG W: Necron



## nmessina (Jul 12, 2011)

Have a ton of figures, multiple tanks etc. Looking for equal value necron army. Ill put pics up asap with a list of army as well but if interested send me a pm


----------



## bloodviper (Aug 3, 2010)

do you have a pic and would you sell


----------



## nmessina (Jul 12, 2011)

yea ill sell them, ill take pics and post them after i get out of work


----------



## Medic Marine (Jun 28, 2009)

did you sell all your stuff? or is some IG lingering. looking to buy


----------



## EwokDwf (Apr 13, 2011)

what ig stuff do you have.. i am looking for some tanks


----------

